# What happened



## dlane (Feb 17, 2015)

Tried to find my original refurb posts GONE , how do you tell if there are pics in posts ,
Sure wish if something works they wouldn't try to fix it this is dumb


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 17, 2015)

Is this the thread?
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/new-old-heavy-10-tooling.27002/


----------



## dlane (Feb 17, 2015)

Yup that's it ,thanks


----------

